# Machining brass



## gunboatbay (Oct 30, 2009)

In one of the other forums, a member had a problem with stress distortion when he was attempting to mill some strips of brass to thickness for gib strips. In the ensuing discussions, one member contributed this URL:
http://www.brass.org/Publicat/pub117/117-section-5-how-to-make-it-in-brass.pdf
I'm sure all this is well known to experienced machinists, but for the less experienced, there's a lot of good information, so I thought I'd pass it on. The temperature requirements for annealing don't seem very critical and well within the range of a countertop toaster oven.


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Say Gunboat...

Do you have a link to that forum/thread?

TIA!


----------



## gunboatbay (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure. It starts here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/9x20Lathe/message/59740 and goes on for several responses.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 1, 2009)

That was very useful. Thank you. 

Thm:


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks gunboatbay - 



newbie-friendly information is always appreciated
tom


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

I am happy to report that running my cutter almost twice as fast has made a huge improvement. Thanks to all for the tips. I love this forum site!!


----------

